# Growing out eyebrows



## Kayteuk (Oct 13, 2008)

Anyone in the same boat?

I am currently trying to grow mine out after plucking them for years and years! And its taking its time, I also used to wax them a tonne so I feel a long journey is ahead of me!

Who else is doing the same thing? =) And does anyone have any tips for making brows look thicker while growing them out. My beige blonde eyebrow pencil is rubbish!


----------



## kimmy (Oct 13, 2008)

i'm trying to let mine grow back in, too. i want them back to their original state and then i want to shape them from there but it's really hard to let them get that shaggy. i just plucked them this morning haha.

make sure you're getting all the nutrients your body needs, especially calcium and keratin. you may want to take biotin, too as it will help with hair growth/health.

in the meantime, you might want to try using a brow powder with an angled brush for a more natural finish. otherwise, milani makes a super awesome brow pencil. i have dark brown/black hair and i use the natural taupe one...it works perfect because the colour is buildable.


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 14, 2008)

OOOO I am goign to have to try that! Thanks Kimmy, I am going to Boots today to have a look about and find one! 

My eyebrows look so shaggy its scary........


----------



## Nita67 (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah Thanks Kimmy - I need to do the same thing.  I had over plucked mine for years and want to get them right this time.


----------



## stacylynne (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm letting my brows grow out as well. In the meantime, I'm using Lingering eyebrow pencil. If you want a cheaper route, I beleive Maybeline makes a super fine eyebrow pencil as well.


----------



## ladyJ (Jan 10, 2009)

I remember when I grew out my eyebrows and finally went to get the waxed and shaped. The lady there was like "is this your first time doing your eyebrows" HAHAH!! It was so funny cause they were horrible looking! 

It takes so much patients to grow out your eyebrows. My eyebrows are really weird so I've tried to grow them out several times to get them shaped the way I want but it never works because my eyebrows just don't grow the way I want them to be shaped. I can't do a pretty arch, so I just make due what I have. 

While I was growing them out I would clean them up a little. I would only pluck the hair that shouldn't be there like hair between my brows ect. I used eyebrow powder too to make it look like it had some kind of shape and to fill in bald spots that I had from overpluckin in the past and the hair just didnt grow back the same. 

Good luck to you! HTH


----------



## Kayteuk (Jan 10, 2009)

Well mine as finally grown out! Thank god!


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow, your's only took 3 months to grow out??

I've been trying for about a year already. I'm now using women's Rogaine on them. *sigh*


----------



## Trixxy (Jan 18, 2009)

It took me about 3 months to grow most of mine out, during the spring of 2008.  I overplucked them something ferocious and needed desperate help.  I wanted to try threading so I had to let them grow out so they could see what they had to work with.  My brows grow pretty fast but I still have 1 major bare spot at one arch...oh well.


----------



## philipgloss (Jan 25, 2009)

.....


----------

